# Plainfield



## Valley Enterprises Inc. (Mar 3, 2009)

Looking for a sub contractor with a loader or combination,
a one ton truck or equivalent to dedicate to our site in Plainfield. 3 year minimum 
experience required on a large facility. Twice monthly payouts.
Please contact our office at 847-622-0797.


----------

